# Danville,Oh Auction



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

Had anyone been there for any of thier Boar goat sales? Whats the quality and prices like?


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

if you are talking about regular sale yards, well,....after finding out that the other two breeders I have any real connection or relationship to in my area use the sales basically only to rid themselves of animals that present with cl or other major issues I avoid the sales. it is a dumping ground for problem or meat animals. here is a recent market report. notice the very low prices of "replacement does" its because they are crap.
http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ko_ls550.txt this is just after a good time of year to sell slaughter kids. they bring alot less in late spring. the farm dispersal type sales are probably a different story though. the prices they seem to present as a whopping deal don't seem particularly appealing to me so I have never been interested in attending, but, I am only interested in commercial animals not show.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I would be very leery of buying any goats from a sale yard unless you're just looking for a wether for the freezer. There's just too big of a risk of bringing CL or CAE into your herd that way. Though breeders do sometimes take excess goats they just haven't been able to sell through private sales to the auction yard, frequently animals sold there are being culled because of problems such as disease or infertility.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Even if the sale-yard goats you are interested in may be perfectly healthy, just think what diseases they can be exposed to there, and bring home. A private purchase may cost more up front, but be cheaper in the long run.

Peg


----------



## Julie2260 (Nov 28, 2003)

I have been to the Danville Auction and it is better than most. The last time I was there, the prices for the goats was very low. You need to be very selective-get there early and check them over. I have found that if the owner is there with the goats and willing to talk to you, they usually have nothing to hide. Of course, you are always taking a chance that you will bring something in your herd when you bring in goats from an auction. 
Every November there is a lady that brings her excess Nubians to the auction. She practices strict Cl and CAE. I have bought very nice does from her twice, and would not be afraid to buy anything from her. You can tell she loves her goats and takes excellent care of them. She is probably the exception.
I have seen some very nice goats go thru the auction, but you are always taking a chance, if owners don't test their goats. And, you will always have someone trying to get rid of their "junk" at an auction. Be very careful. Julie


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

My cousin has bought and sold there on a regular basis and has had very good luck. I know he looks over the goats he plans on buying very well and the ones he takes to auction aren't junk, but excess of what he's wanting in his herd. He only keeps two bucklings/wethers for 4-H and then takes the rest to auction if he can't sell them from his farm.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Does anyone have the 2009 schedule for the Danville auction?


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

The only goat sale I see is on 01-31-09


----------



## Loda Farm (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been there a couple of times. I have been happy with all the animals I have bought there. Beginning of the sale are your registered stock, some show breeders sell there, I have seen bred show quality does go for over $600.00 and fullblood bucks go for $1000.00. I have also seen fullbloods go for $100.00 just depends on animal. A lot of people that go know what quality they want and bidding goes accordingly. I bought a black Boer cross doe there 2 years ago for $40.00. She throws twins, is a great mother, and bred to the right buck throws nice fast growing kids. She is super healty, and have not had to medicate her for anything other than regular vaccines since I bought her. Best darned $40.00 I ever spent.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

That auction is just "down the road" from me.

I have been to the auction, but I have never purchased anything there.....for all of the reasons stated in other posts.

I know some people who have sold and purchased goats there. The sellers complained about low prices. The buyers were pleased with some purchases, and felt they got burned on other purchases.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

is there a regular livestock auction there? if so what day of the week and when does it start? I have saturday off and looking for something to do


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone know if the Banburys sell anything at this auction?


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

There is a hay auction every saturday. The goat sale is once a month next one is on 01-31-09


----------

